#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Музыка >  > > >  >  >  Бурятские песни

## Кунсанг

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OnieQ...eature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A0hLj_hdLPw

Дангина
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D9CWX...eature=related

----------

Wyrd (23.12.2011), Аминадав (16.01.2012), Джигме (23.12.2011), Содпа Тхарчен (14.08.2012), Читтадхаммо (23.12.2011)

----------


## Кунсанг

Sesegma
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GiwF5S8X-Rk

----------

Sucheeinennick (14.05.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

Чингис Раднаев о курумканской земле http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fG1w4...eature=related

----------


## Кунсанг

Соловей Бэлигма Ринчинова http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EDn6V...eature=related

----------


## Кунсанг

Это моя родина http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0BYQU...eature=related

----------


## Кунсанг

Саян Жамбалов и Урагша http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a3EpN...eature=related

----------


## Кунсанг

Мэдэгма http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0eIiuP2si1s

Виктор Жалсанов http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3KCj7...eature=related

----------

Tomahawk (17.01.2012), Пема Ванчук (16.01.2012)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

Намгар Лхасаранова http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8MU_2SMoQbk

----------


## Кунсанг

Красивая песня http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FPUUH7uTTiA

----------

Алевлад (27.01.2012)

----------


## Майя П

Бадма-Ханда Аюшеева http://sfa-moscow.narod.ru/music/music_b-handa2.html,
старинные техники исполнения ... работа с элементами (махабхутами) особенно в некоторых местах...

----------


## Кунсанг

Сэсэгма и Чингис Раднаев http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xCm8d...eature=related

----------


## Кунсанг

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GV2fi...eature=related

----------


## Кунсанг

Гимн Бурятии http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gxtNIXBqJ4c

----------


## Кунсанг

Клип молодого певца Цыдыпа Аюшиева.Бурятия.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TDiA9...eature=related

----------


## Кунсанг

Калмычка Ногана Манджиева - Солнышко мое ясное http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CfBL3...eature=related

----------


## Кунсанг

Лудуп Очиров - Аве Мария http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IQvy2...eature=related

----------

Оскольд (12.04.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

Damba Zandanov, Ludub Ochirov - O sole mio http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=po_91...eature=related

----------

Оскольд (12.04.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

> Бадма-Ханда Аюшеева http://sfa-moscow.narod.ru/music/music_b-handa2.html,
> старинные техники исполнения ... работа с элементами (махабхутами) особенно в некоторых местах...


здесь

----------


## Аньезка

А можно не только бурятские, но и калмыцкие, и тувинские?
Вот, например, мои любимые:

----------

Wyrd (15.08.2012), Кунсанг (15.08.2012), Пема Ванчук (15.08.2012)

----------


## Аньезка

И Самандын Жавхлан - Ээҗин чансн цә
«Мамой сваренный чай»

----------

Пема Ванчук (15.08.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

Ногу свело Ангара http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=38Rth...feature=b-vrec

----------

Саранка (31.08.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

Хамаг монгол 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1BlSh47GJ10

----------


## Кунсанг

Наикрасивейший клип, о республике Бурятия! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lgXeIl_UaQs

----------


## Буль

> И Самандын Жавхлан - Ээҗин чансн цә
> «Мамой сваренный чай»


Несчастен тот человек, которому мама сварила чай.  :Frown:  Чай заваривают, а не варят. Это не пельмени.  :Confused:

----------

Аньезка (15.07.2013)

----------


## Дмитрон

Шуур шуур дуутай
Шубуун шэнги далитай
Дуутай-шуутай
*эСэСэРэй самолед*

Тургэн бушуу ябдалтай
Тумэн зондоо хундэтэй
Дуутай шуутай
*эСэСэРэй самолед.*

А.И. Шадаев

----------


## Аньезка

> Несчастен тот человек, которому мама сварила чай.  Чай заваривают, а не варят. Это не пельмени.


Монгольский чай именно варят. Вода доводится до кипения, добавляется чай, молоко, масло и и варится минимум полчаса, а то и больше.

----------

Сергей Хос (16.07.2013)

----------


## Дмитрон

> Монгольский чай именно варят. Вода доводится до кипения, добавляется чай, молоко, масло и и варится минимум полчаса, а то и больше.


Зуутараан
Еще там жареная мука и некоторые кусочек жаренного сала добавляют.

----------

Аньезка (15.07.2013)

----------


## Дмитрон

> Монгольский чай именно варят. Вода доводится до кипения, добавляется чай, молоко, масло и и варится минимум полчаса, а то и больше.


Вы любите зуутараан сай? :EEK!: 

Я просто молочный пью. Зуутараан для меня тяжел.

----------


## Аньезка

> Вы любите зуутараан сай?
> 
> Я просто молочный пью. Зуутараан для меня тяжел.


Я никогда его не пробовала.
Я пробовала тибетский с маслом и солью. Думаю, они похожи?
Меня тогда чуть не вырвало)

----------

Джигме (15.07.2013)

----------


## Дмитрон

> Я никогда его не пробовала.
> Я пробовала тибетский с маслом и солью. Думаю, они похожи?
> Меня тогда чуть не вырвало)


 Я в городе вырос. Такой чай хорош если жить в степи, зимой. Хороший заряд бодрости дает там. Только настоящие степняки могут по достоинству оценить его.)

----------

Аньезка (15.07.2013)

----------


## Буль

> Монгольский чай именно варят. Вода доводится до кипения, добавляется чай, молоко, масло и и варится минимум полчаса, а то и больше.


Несчастные монголы...  :Frown:

----------

Ашвария (15.07.2013)

----------


## Буль

> Зуутараан
> Еще там жареная мука и некоторые кусочек жаренного сала добавляют.


В русской кухне есть подобное блюдо, называется солянка. Только туда чай не кладут.  :Wink:

----------

Дмитрон (15.07.2013)

----------


## Дмитрон

> В русской кухне есть подобное блюдо, называется солянка. Только туда чай не кладут.


Вкус совсем другой. Зутараан соленый. Обратите внимания, что там нет шара (чайной трухи). Чем то бульон напоминает.
Я люблю такой бульон, куриный бульон, с кетчупом, слегка перца, немного кусочков курятины. Зимой, когда -30 и приходишь с мороза. Самое то. Но Вот зутараан чай не могу. Не мое.

Однажды китаец угостил, любимым его чаем из Внутренней Монголии, концентрат. В составе была скорее всего печеная мука, зеленый чай, экстракт молока и по всей видимости подсластитель. Чем то по вкусу напоминал кофе с молоком, но не гоняет сердце. Мне не понравилось, но тот китаец от него был без ума. Везде с собой возил он банку такого.

----------


## Нико

> В русской кухне есть подобное блюдо, называется солянка. Только туда чай не кладут.


Бао, бурятско-калмыцкие чаи варят, к сожалению. Получается не чай, а суп. И индийские варят. Получается чефир с молоком и обилием сахара. (

----------


## Дмитрон

> Бао, бурятско-калмыцкие чаи варят, к сожалению. Получается не чай, а суп. И индийские варят. *Получается чефир с молоком и обилием сахара.* (


Масала?
В индийско-тибетском ресторане когда меня видели обычно думали, что я масалу люблю.
А я люблю цветочный чай. Китайский Juhua cha.

----------


## Нико

> Масала?
> В индийско-тибетском ресторане когда меня видели обычно думали, что я масалу люблю.
> А я люблю цветочный чай. Китайский Juhua cha.


Откуда им было знать про Ваши предпочтения????

----------


## Аньезка

> Масала?
> В индийско-тибетском ресторане когда меня видели обычно думали, что я масалу люблю.
> А я люблю цветочный чай. Китайский Juhua cha.


Масала - это определенный набор специй, которые добавляются также в чай. Поэтому "масала-чай" - чай со специями.
Индийский сладкий чай с молоком они называют просто "чай".

----------

Нико (15.07.2013)

----------


## Дмитрон

> Откуда им было знать про Ваши предпочтения????


Не знаю. По харе наверное.)

----------


## Нико

> Не знаю. По харе наверное.)


Не по харе, а просто в ресторанах есть свои меню. И предпочтительного Вам чая Вам всё равно не подадут.

----------


## Буль

> Я люблю такой бульон, куриный бульон, с кетчупом


Бульон с кетчупом?  :Confused: 




> В составе была скорее всего печеная мука, зеленый чай, экстракт молока


А что такое экстракт молока?

----------


## Буль

> Бао, бурятско-калмыцкие чаи варят, к сожалению. Получается не чай, а суп.


Жестоко...  :Confused:

----------


## Буль

> температура кипения молока ниже чем воды, вот.


Вы уверены? Там же жир.

----------

Ашвария (15.07.2013)

----------


## Дмитрон

> Бульон с кетчупом?


Я особо готовить не умею. В свое время на роллтоне с тушонкой сидел.




> А что такое экстракт молока?


Сухая смесь.

----------


## Ашвария

> Вы уверены? Там же жир.


Вы правы.
100,2 градуса цельсия. Спасибо  :Smilie:

----------


## Кунсанг

Sesegmaa - Minii Buryad (Сэсэгмаа - Минии Буряад)

----------

Дордже (16.07.2013)

----------


## Джигме

> Бао, бурятско-калмыцкие чаи варят, к сожалению. Получается не чай, а суп. И индийские варят. Получается чефир с молоком и обилием сахара. (


Мне масала понравился. Я кстати слышал что по правилам там воды вообще не должно быть, сразу в молоке со специями варят.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Несчастные монголы...


Несчастный Бао... :Frown:

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> А можно не только бурятские, но и калмыцкие, и тувинские?
> Вот, например, мои любимые:


 Песню исполняет Андрюша Монгуш.  Не стоит наверно здесь мешать тувинские песни с бурятскими, хотя конечно они все красивые, хотя и разные. В этой теме хотелось бы послушать только бурятские песни.

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> Монгольский чай именно варят. Вода доводится до кипения, добавляется чай, молоко, масло и и варится минимум полчаса, а то и больше.


Я вот читаю и не удержался. Масло и прочее это уже интерпретации, можно просто чистый чай с молоком сварить и все, остальное там сами по вкусу добавляете и усе. Долго, потому что это плиточный чай, типа грузинского, потом процедить его еще, традиционно чуток соли, но без фанатизма.

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> Монгольский чай именно варят. Вода доводится до кипения, добавляется чай, молоко, масло и и варится минимум полчаса, а то и больше.


Вот у меня мама варит очень вкусный чай. Про всякую там муку, сало! забудьте, это они суп варили  :Smilie:  Не для детей  :Smilie:

----------

Буль (16.07.2013)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

Послушал бурятские песни и поймал себя на мысли, что они очень похоже на монгольские, а вернее как будто под копирку, что монгол, что бурят поет разницы нет, то есть отсутствует самобытность,само сущность, уникальность как, например, это представлено в тувинских.

----------

Chikara (16.07.2013)

----------


## Дмитрон

> Послушал бурятские песни и поймал себя на мысли, что они очень похоже на монгольские, а вернее как будто под копирку, что монгол, что бурят поет разницы нет, то есть отсутствует самобытность,само сущность, уникальность как, например, это представлено в тувинских.


Они отличаются. Монголы лучше сохранили культуру.
У Нас сильное влияние России. Во внутренней Монголии очень сильно китайское влияние, мне их манера исполнения, что то китайское напоминает.
Тыва сравнительно недавно присоединилась к России. Коллективизации и геноцида 1937 там не было. Поэтому и сохранились.

----------

Chikara (16.07.2013)

----------


## Chikara

> Послушал бурятские песни и поймал себя на мысли, что они очень похоже на монгольские, а вернее как будто под копирку, что монгол, что бурят поет разницы нет, то есть отсутствует самобытность,само сущность, уникальность как, например, это представлено в тувинских.


Согласен, самобытность заняла ритмичность и скудность нот. Тувинцы и монголы в этом плане гораздо тоньше, самобытнее и музыкальнее. У бурят развито оперное пение.

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> Они отличаются. Монголы лучше сохранили культуру.
> У Нас сильное влияние России. Во внутренней Монголии очень сильно китайское влияние, мне их манера исполнения, что то китайское напоминает.
> Тыва сравнительно недавно присоединилась к России. Коллективизации и геноцида 1937 там не было. Поэтому и сохранились.


Эти народы никогда не сдаются, с великими мелодиями и великой культурой... В вышепредставленной песне Андрюши Монгуша вы эти нотки услышите.

----------


## Chikara

> Эти народы никогда не сдаются, с великими мелодиями и великой культурой... В вышепредставленной песне Андрюши Монгуша вы эти нотки услышите.


Буряты утратили язык и культуру в угоду практичным вещам.

----------


## Дмитрон

> Буряты утратили язык и культуру в угоду практичным вещам.


Вероятно на нас была направлена самая сильная ассимиляторская политика. Предполагаю и сейчас в Бурятии политика пропаганды смешанных браков происходит?
Все, что Нам надо сейчас, вспомнить язык и веру.

----------


## Chikara

> Вероятно Мы на Нас была направлена самая сильная ассимиляторская политика. Предполагаю и сейчас в Бурятии политика пропаганды смешанных браков происходит.


Тоже фактор, но основной - бурятский практицизм и тяга к знаниям (горе от ума).

----------

